# Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks



## Professor Frink (4. Oktober 2009)

*Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

Hey,
ich habe eine Batch geschrieben die alle neuen Datein aus bestimmten Ordnern auf den USBstick kopiert.
Nun würd ich aber gern auf dem USBstick ne autostart.inf anlegen damit wenn er an nen andren PC angeschlossen wird gleich ne batch startet die die datein auf den Computer kopiert.
Die einzelnen Batches hab ich schon, aber ich krueg die autostart.inf für den usbstick net hin.

wie macht man das ?=
lg
professor frink


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

is das so ein Problem ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

Sieh dir mal das bei Wikipedia an.
Mit Exe geht das, hab ich schonmal gemacht. Mit bat allerdings noch nie probiert!


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

achso, na die bat in ne exe umzuwandeln is ja kein ding,
wie haste das denn gemacht, das normale autorunlayout funzt bei mir net...


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> achso, na die bat in ne exe umzuwandeln is ja kein ding,
> wie haste das denn gemacht, das normale autorunlayout funzt bei mir net...


boah, dat is scho ne weile her. Wie im Wikipedia-Artikel beschrieben hab ich das damals gemacht. Das war allerdings zu XP oder Win2k-Zeiten...


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

also ich hab win7 rc, und es funzt net -_-


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> also ich hab win7 rc, und es funzt net -_-


Windows 7 hat *kein* Autostart mehr für USB-Sticks: heise.de
Ist natürlich jetzt doof...


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

heisst im klartest auf nen anderen os würde dieser standartcode funzen ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

würd ich mal stark vermuten
Hab das ja damals mit ner CD auch so gemacht.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

tja, mit cds funzt esja, aber ich hab gehört dasses mit ubs sticks ander sist, eine cd autorun funzt bei mir auf 7 ja auch


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> tja, mit cds funzt esja, aber ich hab gehört dasses mit ubs sticks ander sist, eine cd autorun funzt bei mir auf 7 ja auch


Ja das steht ja auch im heise Artikel. Die haben explizit USB-Sticks ausgenommen, wegen den Viren. Als ob auf CDs keine Viren sein könnten


----------



## Flup (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

Den Usb-Autorun krisste bei Win7 aber auch net mehr aktiviert.
Auf Informationen und Tipps zur Autostart/Autorun-Funktion Windows (autorun.inf) findest du alle Infos zu Autoruns von CD´s , USB-Sticks etc.
Kannst ja mal vorbei schaun, wenne noch fragen zu Autoruns hast.

lg,
Flup


----------



## kmf (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Autostart.inf für USB-Sticks*

USB-U3-Stick nehmen, der gaukelt dem Sys vor, er sei eine CD.

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die U3 Dateien frei verfügbar sind oder nur zusammen mit einem Stick zu bekommen sind.


----------

